# raw bones



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it very much depends on the size and type of bone. Some people give very large, very meaty bones, let the dog chew up a meal's worth, then remove the bone and save it for the next meal; some give bones that might be too hard for safe chewing just long enough for the dog to chew the meat off, then remove the bone (bit too high risk for me!); some RMBs - like the chicken wings and chunks of lamb spine I give my toy dogs - get completely eaten. Bones do tend to get harder and more brittle as the dry out, with a correspondingly ncreased risk of splintering or damaging teeth, so that is another reason to remove them after a while. And when the dog has had enough, they like to hide the treasure away for another day - you may feel the fidge is a better hiding place than under the sofa cushions!

I spread a large washable dog blanket on the floor, and with much patient training Sophy and Poppy have learned the meaning of "Keep it on the blanket, please" and are very good about it. Feedine in the crate shouls also work, as long as there is sufficient room.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I give my dogs bones that they can eat with the exception of ribs, after the meat is gone I remove them. They eat them outside in the yard.


----------

